# best writers of black library.. top 3



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

what are your top 3 writers of black library...


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

None of them?



Seriously though, I've tried reading a few now and I can't get into any of them. They all just seem forced. Maybe when people let you know their top 3, I'll try a few of those.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Graham McNeil (I have so many of his books signed   ), Dan Abnet, ADB or Rob Sanders in 3rd.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Dan Abnet, ADB, then it all gets a bit murky.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dan Abnett, Graham Mcneill and ADB


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

only certain abnett books, bill king and gordon rennie.

honourable mention to adb.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

ADB, Rob Sanders and Graham McNeill, in that order...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Abnett, ADB, Mcneill.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Again for Abnett, ADB and McNeill, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Heh, just goes to show the differences between styles of writing. I find McNeil to be one of the worst writers, who recieves OTT praise for his Iron Warriors.

Elves, his Heresy books, Ultramarines, etc, I struggle to make my way through.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Heh, just goes to show the differences between styles of writing. I find McNeil to be one of the worst writers, who recieves OTT praise for his Iron Warriors.
> 
> Elves, his Heresy books, Ultramarines, etc, I struggle to make my way through.


I haven't read his IW series. I read the UM ones and whatever he's written in the Heresy, A Thousand Sons most memorably. 

Though I do like his work, I can see the issues that others seem not to like. Oh well, much the same does and will happen with just about any writer. :dunno:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh, didn't realise he'd written Thousand Sons. That was a departure for him, and was well written. Problem is, it didn't feel 30K, or 40K - the same complaints people have about Thorpes Ravens and Abnetts Wolves.

However, whatever goodness he got back, I feel he threw away with the vomit inducing Outcast Dead. I've not even finished it yet, which is something I've NEVER done, even as a child. Even Battle for the Abyss I finished - the two I would rate equally low.

It's as if he doesn't seem to *get* the universe either Fantasy, 30K, or 40K is set in, yet still decides to write it, and people come flooding back to the stories he writes. In my opinion he should stick with writing stories that aren't about the mainstream races, or are fringe stories, where he can develop his own fluff without inferencing too much on the actual storyline.

For example, in his Elves story, he manages to completely and utterly miss the point of the elves. It's hard to point my finger on, but it does not sit well, especially considering some of the best written existing fluff available - Bill King's Gotrek and Felix, Riders of the Dead, Florin D'Artaud, Shadow King, Caledor, Nagash the Sorceror, the Vampire Omnibus, Gordon Rennie (Savant? Oh my days, what a book), Magestorm...

Those are characters that really seem to evoke flavour.

THen I come to read crap his Sigmar trilogy and his two Elves books, and I wonder exactly what the fuck he was tripping on.

I do avoid his books like the plague, unless it's part of a series, like HH, ToL, Anthology, or the Birthday Shorts.

I wouldn't say he's a bad writer - the opposite, as A Thousand Sons shows. HOWEVER, he doesn't fit the mainstream of the universe. He's good for getting people into the series, but it feels on occasion as if someone's written a story detailing the Lost Legion's ventures in Middle Earth, and still claiming it as "canon".


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Dan Abnett and then some other guys.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

ADB, Dan Abnett
For 3rd i can't decide so it's McNeill, Chris Wraight, Rob Sanders, Sandy Mitchell


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Dan Abnett
Graham McNeill
ADB
Sandy Mitchell

Except for Abnett rest in no order.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dan Abnett
Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Graham McNeill

Personally I don't really dislike any of the authors at Black Library, but these 3 stand out because they're able to take 40k to the next level.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> Abnett, ADB, Mcneill.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Dan Abnett, first. (Favourite: _Know No Fear_) 
Aaron Dembski-Bowden, a close second. (Favourite: _The First Heretic_ / _The Emperor's Gift_ / _Void Stalker_)

Normally, third would be Graham McNeill (Favourite: _A Thousand Sons_), however, the following authors now cause third spot to be a tie between him and:

Chris Wraight (Favourite: _Battle of the Fang_ / _Luthor Huss_) 
Rob Sanders (Favourite: _Legion of the Damned_) 
William King (Favourite: _Blood of Aenarion _)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Abnett and ADB favourites in that order (that's right Aaron you've finally reached my No.2 spot) with Graham McNeill, Chris Wraight, and Nathan Long having a knife fight for 3rd place.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't read all that many different authors, so my opinion is not too well-informed yet. But from what I've read: 

Dan Abnett (Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Know No Fear)
Ben Counter (Grey Knights Omnibus, Souldrinkers Omnibus)
James Swallow (Blood Angels Omnibus 1 & 2, Nemesis)

I've read more by each of them, but those are the books that made them my favorites.


The only thing I've read by ADB is The First Heretic. That's a fantastic book, and I can't wait to read more of him. The Emperor's Gift should be arriving in a few days, and I'll start Soul Hunter after that.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

1. C.S. Goto
2. C.S. Goto
3. C.S. Goto.

Who doesn't love back-flipping terminators with mutlilasers?

Actually, ADB, Abnett and Mitchell.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

ADB, Chris Wraight and I'm not sure on the third, I used to like Abnett but I dunno I don't have the yearning to read his books the way I want to read ADB and Chris Wraight's recent books.

I really like the Night Lords series from ADB and his heresy novels and I really like the Sword of Justice and Sword of Vengeance books by Chris Wraight, the only thing keeping me from reading Huss is I ain't got the money and I tend to read/listen to heresy books first.


----------



## DreadReckoning (May 25, 2012)

ADB - night lords, best trilogy EVER
Abnett- GG got me into 40k 
McNeill- like his HH books and really looking forward to Priests of Mars.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Canonically (2009-2011?), the trilogy was Abnett-ADB-McNeill in that order. Right now, with the return of William King and the emergence of Wraight and Sanders, as well as ADB possibly overtaking Abnett, it's gotten much more confusing.

For me personally, it's Wraight, McNeill, Sanders, Thorpe and Abnett in an undefined order.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Most definitely Dan Abbnett! Graham McNeil and Aaron Dembowski-Bowden are my top 3


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Threads like this are too restricting when it limits choices to 3. It becomes like Wheel of Fortune, where they ended up giving you RSTNL and E because everyone picked it. A lot of people are going to pick Abnett, AD-B and McNeill, just the order switches up a bit.
How about top 5/bottom 5 and 1 you really really want to see more of? Just a suggestion.
Anyway, my top 3 besides DA, AD-B and McN are....
Rob Sanders
C.L.Werner
Steve Parker

I want to put Richard Williams, but according to his facebook page he isn't really doing any Black Library stuff anymore.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

ive only read

sons of ellyrion-graham mcneil
defenders of Ulthuan-graham mcneil
blood of aenarion-william king
ultramarines omnibus-graham mcneil
courage and honour-graham mcneil
first heretic-aaron dembski bowden
deliverance lost-gav thorpe
path of the warrior-gav thorpe



honestly i think gav thorpe is a better eldar writer than a H heresy writer 

but my all time favourites are

1. Aaaron dembski Bowden
2. William King
3. tie between gav and graham


i cant wait to get that new book (i forgot whats its called) on lord solar macharius's campaign


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dan Abnett - anyone without this guy in their list, if not #1, should get down-repped.

William King - first BL book I read was Space Wolf. Its sitting on the shelf next to me, binding very worn and creased. 

Ben Counter - purely because I'm out of habit and haven't read some of the recent stuff (my "I want to read that" list has grown significantly in the last few years) and I love, love, love, love, love Grey Knights. The first chapter and how he described that world is a masterpiece of fiction and imagery.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

I'dd say
1. Dan Abnett / Aaron Dembski-Bowden
2. Sandy Mitchell / C.L Werner
3. Steve Lyons / Ben Counter / Chris Wraight

And yes, I know that is a lot of ties, but hey, I could not decide.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Only read the one book by Robert Earl, The Burning Shore, but I liked te book so hes in my top three. Also only read one book by David Bishop, A Murder in Marienburg, also liked that book a lot. My number one is William King, read some of the Slayer books and am working on the second SW book now.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

1. Dan Abnett (Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Gaunt, Titanicus, Double Eagle, Know No Fear - need I say more!)

2. ADB (First Heretic, Night Lords, Helsrech)

3. Matthew Farrer (the Calpurnia books are simply awesome)

Although Rob Sanders and Chris Wright are kicking in the third door (and Graham McNeil when he is on form is joining the scrap)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

1st: ADB (Favourite: _Void Stalker_)
2nd: C.L Werner (Favourite: _Thanquol's Doom_)
3rd: Graham McNeill/Chris Wraight (Favourites: _A Thousand Sons_/_Wrath of Iron_)

Honorable Mention to Andy Chambers for _Path of the Renegade_ which is sheer awesomeness. _Path of the Incubus_ and _Path of the Archon_ may shoot him up to 3rd place if they are as good as PotR.


LotN


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

For me......two way tie for first:

1) C.L. Werner and Chris Wraight
3) Dan Abnett


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Dan Abnett followed by ADB.

I have no 3rd, most BL authors are fairly mediocre.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

1) Aaron Dembski-Bowden by a country mile

2) Dan Abnett

3) No one else really stands out. Most of the rest are fairly average and McNeill seems to have lost his way.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

mal310 said:


> 1) Aaron Dembski-Bowden by a country mile
> 
> 2) Dan Abnett
> 
> 3) No one else really stands out. Most of the rest are fairly average and McNeill seems to have lost his way.


Have you read anything by Chris Wraight? If not, I wholeheartedly recommend (and many others here will as well):

1) Battle of the Fang
2) Luthor Huss
3) Sword of Vengence
4) Sword of Justice
5) Wrath of Iron (recently released)

Any of those, not in any order will do. (both are a mix of WH40k & WHFB)

As for C.L. Werner, if you've not read anything by him, you can try:

1) Any of the Thanquol series (3 books by him)
2) The Red Duke
3) Palace of the Plague Lord
4) Blood for the Blood God
5) Dead Winter

All those are pure WHFB, so I'm not sure if you're into that world (as some folks here are only WH40k, or WHFB)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Have you read anything by Chris Wraight? If not, I wholeheartedly recommend (and many others here will as well):
> 
> 1) Battle of the Fang
> 2) Luthor Huss
> ...


Wraight is epic, _Wrath of Iron_ and _Battle of the Fang_ are the 2nd and 3rd best SMB novels respectively. The 1st is _Legion of the Damned_ by Rob Sanders which I don't think will be topped any time soon.



Diatribe1974 said:


> As for C.L. Werner, if you've not read anything by him, you can try:
> 
> 1) Any of the Thanquol series (3 books by him)
> 2) The Red Duke
> ...


Don't forget _Brunner the Bounty Hunter_ and _Mathias Thulmann: Witch Hunter_. Both of those series are epic and will be revisited in the future, with more short story collections for Brunner and future Thulmann novels.


LotN


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Have you read anything by Chris Wraight? If not, I wholeheartedly recommend (and many others here will as well):
> 
> 1) Battle of the Fang
> 2) Luthor Huss
> ...


That has made me think because the only thing of Chris's I've read is Rebirth in the Age of Darkness Anthology and I loved it! I thought the twist was great! 

I've only read one of the Space Marines Battles series as I've been a bit concerned they would be too 'bolter porn' heavy for my liking. The one I did read was Helsreach and although I did thoroughly enjoy it, its probably my least favourite of Aaron's books (I did still think it was great though). I do read the odd Warhammer book as well and was planning on getting Dead Winter. I shall purchase Wrath of Iron at the same time. 

Cheers for the tips


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

mal310 said:


> I've only read one of the Space Marines Battles series as I've been a bit concerned they would be too 'bolter porn' heavy for my liking. The one I did read was Helsreach and although I did thoroughly enjoy it, its probably my least favourite of Aaron's books (I did still think it was great though). I do read the odd Warhammer book as well and was planning on getting Dead Winter. I shall purchase Wrath of Iron at the same time.
> 
> Cheers for the tips


I really loved Helsreach (but I haven't read AD-B's Night Lords books yet, so I can only compare it to Cadian Blood). 
As far as the SMB books, I tried to read Fall of Damnos and Purging of Kadillus, and just couldn't get past the first pages of either.
But I would recommend Legion of the Damned very, very highly. What an excellent read!


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't give definitive rankings, and frankly I'm a bit jaded when it comes to black library. So many of the authors in the past have been so god awful that I'm hesitant to experiment. I would say that I could give a 3-tier ranking, the individual authors in the tiers are pretty much on par with each other

1) ADB / Abnett
2) Graham McNiel and Henry Zou
3) Every body else.

McNiel used to be in tier one, but the shear volume of crap (clumsy writing and poor "sampling" of better authors - "oh my emperor's children, what sweet music they make") in 'fulgrim' and 'the reflection crack'd' is appalling.

I have an anthology called "let the galaxy burn" which contains a tonne of short stories from a variety of authors, many are good, many are bad....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

TechPr1est said:


> i cant wait to get that new book (i forgot whats its called) on lord solar macharius's campaign


Angel of Fire? Its pure awesome!

As for my favourite 3 I would have to go with:

1. William King. His old stuff is great (Used to love Gotrek and Felix) and hs current books I have read to date (Angel of Fire and Blood of Aenarion) are still great reads to this day.

2. ADB. Even though I have read comparitively few of his books (Only the Night Lords series and The First Heretic as well as Aurelian) he has made such an impression on me which is odd for someone who has really exploded out of nowhere. Keep writing awesome books man!

3. Dan Abnett. Some of his books have been awesome (Such as Riders of the Dead and Horus Rising) but he has been a bit more hit and miss recently. Know no Fear was a big letdown for me and I felt it could have had so much more to it and Prospero Burns was just confusing although to his credit it is written in a very good prose. I hope Pariah can restore a lot of my faith in him.


As for the others I feel that they are either a bit hit and miss at times with their work (Graham Mcniell springs to mind as does Ben Counter) or they I have not read enough of their stories to make much of an impression of them (Gav Thorpe, Chris Wraight, Rob Sanders, C.L. Werner and Sarah Cawkwell all spring to mind here). Although Gav Thorpe has been rising in my likings list ever since Path of the Warrior and I most certainly look forward to his effforts in his forthcoming Dark Angels trilogy. Especially after the Lion in The Primarchs.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Like half the people here.

Abnett, McNeil and ADB in no particular order. Well... Actually there is an order.

1. Abnett. Purely for his inquisitor novels... And Horus Rising... And Legion... And...
2. ADB. Could turn a steaming turd into gold at the moment.
3. McNeil. He's like Dan's partner in crime. Has been for years. Plus he gave us Honsou.


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

ADB,Graham Mcneill,Rob Saunders. (don't hates on me Abnett is in the top 5...)Im a really big fan of Nick Kyme too though.....top 3s are hard


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

My top 3, in order, would be ADB, Wraight and Abnett at the moment. Though, Abnett's position is shaky...he has written a couple stinkers. I was very impressed with Sanders' Legion of the Damned but haven't read enough by him to really make a decision yet.


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

1. Dan Abnett because i absolutly love the Gaunts ghosts series as well as both Eisenhorn and Ravenor trilogies, plus Prospero Burns is my favourite Horus Heresy book.

2. Cl Werner love every thing he has ever written, big fan of his Brunner series and his Mathias Thulman trilogy, plus the guy writes skaven so well one has to question if the guy is not getting any help from a particularly popular grey seer.

3. Mike Lee, not only did he do a fantasic job of showing us how god damn evil Nagash was, but he also wrote my favourite warhammer series Malus darkblade chronicles.

Both Rob sanders and Crhis Wraight i believe are easily ones to watch, where as i find that Graham Mcneil, Gav thorpe and James swallow can be abit hiss and miss, though to be fair to them they are definatly improving with their recent releases.

Cheers


----------

